# Pen Pineapple Apple Pen, Pikotaro. Video e testo. Tormentone 2016.



## admin (15 Ottobre 2016)

Ecco il nuovo tormentone musicale, erede di Gangnam Style. Si chiama Pen Pineapple Apple Pen ed è "cantato" dal giapponese Pikotaro. La canzone non ha alcun senso ma è già diventata un successo planetario su internet collezionando milioni di visualizzazioni.

Video qui in basso al secondo post. 

Ecco il testo.


P-P-A-P / PPAP


I have a pen,
I have an apple
Uh! Apple-Pen!


I have a pen,
I have pineapple
Uh! Pineapple-Pen!


Apple-Pen,
Pineapple-Pen
Uh! Pen-Pineapple-Apple-Pen
Pen-Pineapple-Apple-Pen


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2016)




----------



## VonVittel (15 Ottobre 2016)

Altro che Bob Dylan, questo era da Nobel


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Ottobre 2016)

Pensavo che con Psy l'avessi viste tutte, invece...


----------



## Hellscream (16 Ottobre 2016)

.


----------



## Love (16 Ottobre 2016)

e meno male che dura solo 52 secondi...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Ottobre 2016)

A proposito di Gangnam style:


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Ottobre 2016)

Spero gli venga un infarto ora


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Ottobre 2016)

Dio mio che roba brutta che ho visto 

Gangnam style comunque l'ho trovata divertente a suo tempo, il video era ******* in modo simpatico, sta roba è proprio brutta però


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Ottobre 2016)

Che porcheria..ma poi chi è lui, la versione giapponese di Gheddafi?

Devo trovare il coraggio di fare una canzone dove canto con dei rutti un ritornello idiota così anch'io diventerò milionario grazie al mitico WEB e poi non dovrò più lavorare..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Ottobre 2016)

E' arrivato a 100 milioni di visualizzazioni... Quanti soldi saranno con la partnership youtube?


----------

